# How to recognize anchor worms



## browncoat (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi everyone!
I recently joined this forum because I really need help figuring this out. Recently I just got a brand new 20 gallon tank and a small Shubunkin goldfish. When we first got him he seemed completely normal. After a few days I noticed a white lump connected to the front of his dorsal fin by his eyes. There appears to be 2 small, worm or "thread" like objects sticking out of the lump. I've had a fish who had anchor worms before and it didn't look like this. Plus I've never seen worms coming out of the front of a dorsal fin before. Are there any other suggestions as to what it could be and what other signs or symptoms I should look for? The thread like objects aren't very long, but definitely noticeable. My boyfriend thinks he might've injured his fin and perhaps the whiteness is the fin attempting to grow back, but I don't think this could of happened over the course of a week.
There have been no other changes in the fish in regards to behavior or eating habits. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated,
Thank you!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site.

Hopefully someone will have an answer for you. I have never seen anchor worm, so I doubt I could help. I use this site to help me diagnose things. FISH DISEASE INDEX & MEDICATIONS FOR FISH DISEASE TREATMENT They will also have meds available for purchase and they are very helpful on the phone if you want to call them. It would also be better if you could post a pic.

Hope your fish gets better.


----------

